# Charplaner, lebt er noch ?



## Avenenera (7. August 2008)

Ich würd nur gern erfahren ob am Charplaner noch gearbeitet wird oder ob bald so eingestaubt ist wie sein "Vorgänger" von Merciless ...


----------



## Lehrwandler (24. August 2008)

Wohl eher Letzteres - leider...


----------

